# Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan



## Gokalp1903 (29. März 2015)

*Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

hi, 

ich habe mir heute zum ersten mal Ubuntu runtergeladen und installiert,
da der Laptop (acer aspire 5541G) zu lahm wurde.
alles hat wunderbar geklappt und bis jetzt gefällt mir auch alles an ubuntu,
aber ich habe ein problem mit dem Netzwerk.
Nämlich empfängt mein Laptop ALLE Wlan Router im Umkreis von gefühlten 100km aber nur mein eigenes Wlan Netzwerk nicht.
Wenn ich mich mit dem Kabel also übers Ethernet verbinde funktioniert alles perfekt. Nur mein eigenes Wlan kann mein laptop nicht finden. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann. Als ich davor Windows hatte hatte ich perfekten und schnellen Wlan Empfang.

mit so dingen wie Konsole usw. also ubuntu spezifisches bin ich noch nicht vertraut also bitte etwas genauer beschreiben

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

Um welchen Router handelt es sich denn? Mir scheint es so als handle es sich um ein Treiberproblem. Ich habe diesen Thread gefunden [SOLVED] Acer InviLink Nplify & Ubuntu 10.04 dort ging es aber um 10.04, kann aber unter Umständen sein, dass der Treiber immer noch nicht in den Kernel integriert wurde... 

Ich würde dir außerdem von 14.10 abraten, viel zu viel Inkompatibilität mit Software und außerdem ist es keine LTS Version s.h. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS Das heißt im Klartext der Support für 14.10 läuft schon dieses Jahr aus und dann musst du auf die nächste nicht LTS Version wechseln. Deshalb würde ich dir raten 14.04 zu installieren, der Support läuft bis 2019 und so langsam haben selbst die lahmsten Entwickler ihre Software dafür bereitgestellt. Für Produktiv Systeme immer nur LTS nehmen  Vielleicht löst sich das Problem dadurch schon...


----------



## Jimini (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

Enhält die SSID, also der Name des WLAN, Sonderzeichen oder sowas in der Art? Welche Verschlüsselung wird eingesetzt? 
Welchen WLAN-Adapter nutzt du? Dies kannst du wie folgt herauszufinden:
- starte das Terminal / die Konsole
- führe "sudo lspci | grep -i wireless" aus

MfG Jimini


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

Ich habe manchmal auch solch Probleme, ich habe noch keine Ahnung, woran es liegt. Starte einmal den Router neu.


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*



Jimini schrieb:


> Enhält die SSID, also der Name des WLAN, Sonderzeichen oder sowas in der Art? Welche Verschlüsselung wird eingesetzt?
> Welchen WLAN-Adapter nutzt du? Dies kannst du wie folgt herauszufinden:
> - starte das Terminal / die Konsole
> - führe "sudo lspci | grep -i wireless" aus
> ...


Der WLAN Adapter heißt "Acer InviLink Nplify" laut Spezifikationen des Notebooks...

Ich würde dem TE trotzdem erstmal raten 14.04 zu installieren. Ziemlich sinnfrei daran rum zu doktern, wenn der Support für 14.10 im Juli ausläuft...


----------



## Gokalp1903 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Ich würde dem TE trotzdem erstmal raten 14.04 zu installieren. Ziemlich sinnfrei daran rum zu doktern, wenn der Support für 14.10 im Juli ausläuft...



davor hatte ich 14.04 und ich habe alles probiert nichts hat funktioniert.

und wenn es am Treiber liegen würde könnte ich ja wohl die anderen Wlan Netzwerke nicht sehen. Ich hatte mich auch per hotspot vom Handy aus eingeloggt und hatte so auch Internet. 

mein router ist ein 300m wireless tp link router (tl-wr8141N)

verschlüsselungstyp AES und  Verschlüsselungstyp WPA2-personal


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*



Gokalp1903 schrieb:


> davor hatte ich 14.04 und ich habe alles probiert nichts hat funktioniert.
> 
> und wenn es am Treiber liegen würde könnte ich ja wohl die anderen Wlan Netzwerke nicht sehen. Ich hatte mich auch per hotspot vom Handy aus eingeloggt und hatte so auch Internet.
> 
> ...


Doch kann es sehr wohl. Wenn der Treiber z.B. nicht den N-Standard versteht dann wird das mit deinem Router nichts.

Dieses Skript scheint vielen geholfen zu haben die Ursache zu finden. My wireless/WiFi connection does not work. What information is needed to diagnose the issue? - Ask Ubuntu
Alle Befehle solltest du mit sudo ausführen, also sudo davor setzen. Das gibt dir super user Rechte und ist in Windows wohl am ehesten mit "als Administrator ausführen" vergleichbar.

Desweiteren geh mal unter Systemeinstellungen -> Software und Updates -> Zusätzliche Treiber und kuck ob dir da ein wifi Treiber empfohlen wird. Dafür brauchst du allerdings eine Internetverbindung.


----------



## Gokalp1903 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

ja da habe ich diesen quelltext für broadcom... auswählen und nicht dieses gerät nicht benutzen gewählt
da steht noch dieses Gerät benutzt einen alternativen Treiber


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*



Gokalp1903 schrieb:


> ja da habe ich diesen quelltext für broadcom... auswählen und nicht dieses gerät nicht benutzen gewählt
> da steht noch dieses Gerät benutzt einen alternativen Treiber


Wie heißt dieser alternative Treiber?


----------



## Gokalp1903 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

so und würde es eventuell was bringen den router zu resetten?


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

Ok, laut der Seite Acer Aspire 7745G [Linux Laptop Wiki] müsste das der richtige Treiber sein. Hast du mal versucht mit dem WLAN manuell zu verbinden, sprich die SSID von Hand einzugeben? Enthält die SSID irgendwelche Umlaute oder Sonderzeichen? Zur Not dann wirklich mal ein factory reset am Router machen...


----------



## Gokalp1903 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*

hmm ich habe doch einen anderen aspire (5541g) ist das egal? und ich habe es auch durch manuelles suchen probiert. Das funktioniert doch über "mit verborgenem Netzwerk verbinden" oder? und naja die SSID heißt Koray1 also keine sonderzeichen etc.


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.10 findet alles außer eigenes wLan*



Gokalp1903 schrieb:


> hmm ich habe doch einen anderen aspire (5541g) ist das egal? und ich habe es auch durch manuelles suchen probiert. Das funktioniert doch über "mit verborgenem Netzwerk verbinden" oder? und naja die SSID heißt Koray1 also keine sonderzeichen etc.


Ja so heißt die Option. Die beiden Modelle haben die gleiche Netzwerkkarte, ist in dem Fall also egal.


----------

